# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > سوال: چگونگی دسترسی به لوکال هاست از طریق دیگر سیستم ها

## deCODER-

با سلام، من با برنامه زمپ لوکال هاست ساختم و چند نمونه فایل پی اچ هم ذخیره کردم. میخوام بدونم اگه سرور اپاچی  و برنامه زمپ من روشن باشه ، و اگه من ادرس لوکال هاست رو به یکی از دوستانم بدم ، اون با وارد کردن ادرس میتونه شبه سایتم رو ببینه یا نه ؟ مثلا ادرس localhost/welcome/index.php 
و اگر میشه و مرورگرش میتونه این ادرس رو باز کنه، بجای localhost برای ادرس چی باید بنویسم ؟ ای پی سیستممو ؟ 

منتظر جواباتون هستم ، ارادتمند

----------


## vahidmoghadam

سلام ، دو حالت هست :
1) اون یکی کامپیوترها هم با شما در یک شبکه محلی قرار داشته باشن مثل شبکه LAN یا وایرلس
2) اون یکی کامپیوترها اصلا در شبکه محلی قرار نداشته باشن و به هم متصل نباشید

حالت اول ) خیلی سادس ... کافیه در اون شبکه IP خودتون رو بدونید و برید فایل httpd.conf رو به ترتیب زیر ادیت کنید :
دنبال عبارت زیر بگردید :

# Deny access to the entirety of your server's filesystem. You must
# explicitly permit access to web content directories in other 
# <Directory> blocks below.
#
<Directory />
    AllowOverride none
    Require all denied
</Directory>

و با عبارت زیر رو جایگزین اون کنید :

# Deny access to the entirety of your server's filesystem. You must
# explicitly permit access to web content directories in other 
# <Directory> blocks below.
#
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Allow from all
</Directory>

و حالا دنبال عبارت زیر بگردید :
ServerName localhost:80
و عبارت زیر رو جایگزین کنید :
ServerName YOUR_IP:80
جای YOUR_IP ، آی.پی خودتون در شبکه رو وارد کنید، حالا تغییرات رو ذخیره کنید و آپاچی سرور زمپ رو ریستارت کنید. حالا به شرط اینکه فایروال سیستمتون جلوی بقیه سیستم ها رو نگیره از هر کامپیوتری که در شبکه هست وقتی در Browser آی.پی سیستم شمارو وارد کنن سایتی که در سیستم شما به صورت لوکال هست براشون باز میشه. برای اینکه آی.پی سیستم شما ثابت باشه و هر سری تغییر نکنه میتونید از طریق تنظیمات کارت شبکه خودتون یک آی.پی ثابت به سیستمون تخصیص بدید


اما برای حالت دوم) چون خودم تا حالا این کار رو انجام ندادم خیلی دقیق نمی تونم راهنماییتون کنم، اما روال کار به این صورت هست که باید یک آی.پی استاتیک خریداری کنید که یه هزینه ای باید پرداخت کنید که اگه اشتباه نکنم ماهیانه حدود 15000 تومان هست ... و جای اون YOUR_IP اون رو تخصیص بدید و کارهایی هم در روترتون باید انجام بدید که من دقیقا نمیدونم چه کارهایی چون تخصصم شبکه نیست. اما به نظر من بهتره به جای این کارها یک هاست 200 مگابایتی لینوکس که سالی حدود 25 هزار تومن هست و یک دامین آی.آر که سالی حدود 4 هزار تومان هست بخرید و سایتتون رو در اینترنت قرار بدید بدون دردسر ... چون برای همین حالت دوم در حقیقت شما باید کامپیوترتون رو تبدیل به یک سرور واقع در اینترنت کنید که هم دردسرهای خاص خودش رو داره و هم باقی مسائل و اصلا برای یک سایت به صرفه نیست هم زمانی هم ریالی ....


موفق باشید

----------


## deCODER-

با تشکر از پاسختون؛ خیلی به من کمک کرد. اما یه سوال دیگه دارم.اگه من هاست رو خریداری کنم و بدون اینکه بهش دامین متصل کنم، کسی میتونه به سرور دسترسی داشته باشه ؟ یعنی آدرسی وجود داره من فرضا به یکی بدم و اون بتونه به عنوان کاربر سرورو ببینه ؟

----------


## saeedvir

می تونید هاست اشتراکی بگیرید ، بعد یک ip اختصاصی هم بخرید ،

به پشتیبانی هاست بگید براتون فعال می کنند.

این طوزی به جای domain از ip استفاده  می کنید.

----------


## deCODER-

یعنی میگید هاست خودش به طور پیشفرض آی پی نداره و باید خریداری بشه ؟ هاست مگه خودش یک کامپیوتر نیست و مگه به شبکه اینترنت متصل نیست؟پس باید از پیش آی پی داشته باشه ؟

----------


## saeedvir

هاست های اشتراکی دارای یک آی پی مشترک هستند ، ولی میشه برای یک هاست اشتراکی ip اختصاصی (و ثابت) هم گرفت.

به یک هاست اشتراکی ping کنید ، و اون ip رو داخل مرورگر بزنید.نتیجه رو متوجه میشید.

----------


## vahidmoghadam

ببینید در حقیقت در یک سرور (یا همون کامپیوتر) چندین هاست وجود داره که برای همه یک آی پی در نظر گرفته شده ... شما یا باید آی پی اختصاصی بخرید که در سال میشه حدود 180 تومن ... یا باید سرور اختصاصی بخرید که اصلا حرفشو نزن (برای کار شما اصلا به هیچ وجه مقرون به صرفه نیست) و یا اینکه یک دامین بخرید که دات آی آر سالی 4 تومن و دات کام سالی 30 تومن هست ...

----------

